# Calvin on the Continuity of the Covenant



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 29, 2008)

Given some of the confusion manifest in other threads on this subject, I thought I'd share some observations from Calvin on the relationship of the OT Saints to Christ:

Book II, Chapter 10


> 1. From what has been said above, it must now be clear, that all whom,
> from the beginning of the world, God adopted as his peculiar people,
> were taken into covenant with him on the same conditions, and under the
> same bond of doctrine, as ourselves; but as it is of no small
> ...


----------



## PresbyDane (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, I think I will have to make it a special topic of interest, I find ever since I began here I have become more aware of all the stuff I do not know enough about.


----------



## Christusregnat (Jan 2, 2009)

If I had ten "Thank yous", you'd have them all.

Thanks Rich,

Adam


----------



## rrfranks (Jan 2, 2009)

Martin Marsh said:


> Thanks for sharing, I think I will have to make it a special topic of interest, I find ever since I began here I have become more aware of all the stuff I do not know enough about.



Amen! I too am becoming more aware of my weaknesses. That is why I am thankful for the Puritan Board and such posts as this!


----------

